# can cyclogest pressary give a false negative reading?



## nevara (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Ladies

I'm hoping you can help me.  I took first response pregnancy test today 2 days early, 45 mins after taking a vaginal cyclogest pressary - the test came back positive.  Would this give a false negative?  Having tried for 10 years I,m reluctant to get my hopes up.

Thanks


----------



## MrsVenus (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Nevara

The cyclogest is for progesterone and the hpt would be picking up Hcg, so I'd say that was a positive!

X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I agree with MrsVenus

Cyclogest wouldnt have any impact on HCG which is what hpt measures

What treatment have you had 

Donna Marie


----------



## nevara (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you.  This is our first if cycle, we had 2 4 cell embryos put back in 12 days ago and although I,d read the 2ww was trying I have to say that,s a complete understatement


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nevara

never a truer statement said!

The only thing that would give a false positive is the trigger shot which being 12 days after transfer would be out of your system now, so i would say  are in order sweeter you are pregnant 

Donna Marie


----------

